# Pagar por



## La Rosita

¡Hola!
Tengo una preguntä sobre el uso de _por_ con el verbo _pagar_.

Si quiero decir _He paid for the shirt_, ¿debo decir _Él pagó por la camisa _o puedo decir _Él pagó la camisa_? 
Y también:
Si quiero decir _He paid for it_, sé que _Él la pagó _es correcto, pero ¿también puedo decir _É__l pagó por ella_? Son mismos, más o menos, ¿verdad?

¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## BuenaIdea

Hola Rosita,

Creo que no decimos "pagar por" para la expresión inglés "to pay for something". Simplemente se dice, Él lo pagó. Ella pagó los billetes. 

Entonces, _Él pagó por la camisa _
_Él pagó la camisa_? 

El siguiente enlace puede ayudarle entender mejor con más opiniones y ejemplos.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1007132

Saludos


----------



## micafe

Decimos normalmente "pagar algo", no "pagar por algo", pero no es extrano decir "por" por influencia del ingles. 

Se oye muy a menudo la expresion "pagar por sus pecados"


----------



## Lurrezko

micafe said:


> Se oye muy a menudo la expresion "pagar por sus pecados"



Sí, en ese contexto pagar por algo es sufrir un castigo por ello: pagarás por tus delitos, pecados, etc.

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Hola:

En este caso yo también diría: _pagó la camisa_.

Pero _pagar por_ es correcto en general. Ejemplos: _¿Cuánto pagaste por la camisa? Pagó el doble de lo que se había estipulado por el trabajo _(pagar por un servicio/trabajo).

Saludos.


----------



## Thomas1

¿Se podría decir por ejemplo: Pague 20€ por la chaqueta.?


----------



## blasita

Thomas1 said:


> ¿Se podría decir por ejemplo: Pagu*é* 20€ por la chaqueta.?


 Hola, Thomas. Sí, para mí perfecto. Un saludo.


----------



## mentayflor

Hola. Tambien es correcto "pago 100 pesos por la camisa" Saludos


----------



## La Rosita

Ah, está bien. Creo que entiendo ahora. Solo se dice "pagar por" cuando hay un intercambio. Ej: "Pagué dinero por la camisa." pero se dice "Pagué la camisa." Y si es una pena, se usa "por" como "pagar por pecados.'' Una preguntita más, ¿es correcto decir "Él le pagó las flores a ella" (He paid for the flowers for her)? 
¡Muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda!


----------



## Gabriel

¿"He paid the flowers for her" quiere decir "He paid the flowers in her place" (the flowers that she was supposed to pay)?
En ese caso sí se puede decir "Pagó las flores por ella" (en su lugar / en lugar de ella)


----------



## La Rosita

Entiendo, supongo que estaba tratando de decir "él le compró las flores a ella" y eso no es la misma cosa.  ¡Gracias!


----------



## santidale

La Rosita said:


> Ah, está bien. Creo que entiendo ahora. Solo se dice "pagar por" cuando hay un intercambio. Ej: "Pagué dinero por la camisa." pero se dice "Pagué la camisa." Y si es una pena, se usa "por" como "pagar por pecados.'' Una preguntita más, ¿es correcto decir "Él le pagó las flores a ella" (He paid for the flowers for her)?
> ¡Muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda!



"Él le pagó las flores a ella" es correcto. Por ejemplo, en la florería, la gente le paga las flores a la persona que se las vende, entonces: "(él) le pagó las flores a la vendedora (ella)"


----------



## santidale

La Rosita said:


> Ah, está bien. Creo que entiendo ahora. Solo se dice "pagar por" cuando hay un intercambio. Ej: "Pagué dinero por la camisa." pero se dice "Pagué la camisa." Y si es una pena, se usa "por" como "pagar por pecados.'' Una preguntita más, ¿es correcto decir "Él le pagó las flores a ella" (He paid for the flowers for her)?
> ¡Muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda!



Me parece que te refieres a esto:

He paid for the flowers for her= pagó por las flores por ella. En éste caso parece que él pagó en lugar de ella, o sea, el hombre no permitió que la mujer pague, quiso pagar él.

De otra manera creo que sería: "He paid for the flowers to her" = "Pagó por las flores a ella" (a la empleada de la florería, por ejemplo).

Saludos!


----------



## Bevj

Gabriel said:


> ¿"He paid the flowers for her" quiere decir "He paid the flowers in her place" (the flowers that she was supposed to pay)?
> En ese caso sí se puede decir "Pagó las flores por ella" (en su lugar / en lugar de ella)



'He paid the flowers for her' significa que dio dinero a las flores .  En inglés 'for' (he paid _for_) es imprescindible.


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, en ese contexto pagar por algo es sufrir un castigo por ello: pagarás por tus delitos, pecados, etc.



I think that in this context it's a different meaning of "for." 

In "he paid for the shirt," the meaning is that he gave money in exchange for the shirt. In "he paid for his sins," the meaning is that he paid a price (probably not money!) because or, or on account of, his sins.


----------



## Sherlockat

BuenaIdea said:


> Hola Rosita,
> 
> Creo que no decimos "pagar por" para la expresión inglés "to pay for something". Simplemente se dice, Él lo pagó. Ella pagó los billetes.
> 
> Entonces, _Él pagó por la camisa _
> _Él pagó la camisa_?
> 
> El siguiente enlace puede ayudarle entender mejor con más opiniones y ejemplos.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1007132
> 
> Saludos



Also this one: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2480026


----------



## Lurrezko

RicardoElAbogado said:


> I think that in this context it's a different meaning of "for."
> 
> In "he paid for the shirt," the meaning is that he gave money in exchange for the shirt. In "he paid for his sins," the meaning is that he paid a price (probably not money!) because or, or on account of, his sins.



Sí, en mi respuesta cito explícitamente la frase de micafe. El contexto de la OP es otro, obviamente.

Un saludo


----------



## Gabriel

A ver si podemos resumir.

En español, el objeto directo del verbo pagar (transitivo) puede ser tanto lo que das (dinero) como lo que recibes (la camisa).

Pagó veinte pesos. / He paid twenty pesos
Pagó la camisa. / He paid for the shirt

Justamente por ser transitivo, no lleva "por".
Cuando queremos decir cuánto pagó a cambio de algo, el objeto directo es lo que dió y lo que recibió es un complemento circunstancial (creo) encabezado con "por":
Pagó veitne pesos por la camisa / He paid twenty pesos for the shirt.

"Pagarle a alguien" (sin objeto directo) quiere decir darle dinero a alguien:
Le pagó al mozo / He paid the waiter (creo que acá el "for something" es imprescindible)

"Pagar algo a alguien" puede querer decir tanto darle dinero a alguien como invitar o regalar, no dejar que el otro pague, o pagar en lugar del otro:
Le pagó la cena al mozo. / He paid the waiter for the dinner.
Le pagó la entrada al teatro a su novia. / He paid for his girlfriend's ticket.

Supongo que para "pagar en lugar del otro" también se puede decir "pagar por alguien", pero yo no lo uso.
Deja que pague por ti. (yo diría "Dejame pagar a mí")

¿Qué me falta?


----------



## Lurrezko

Te falta el que apuntaba yo, _pagar por algo_ en el sentido de purgar:

_Algún día pagarás por no dar contexto._ 

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Quizás otro caso: _Pago por el seguro cien euros al mes_. Pagar cierta cantidad periódicamente por algo (en este ejemplo, _el seguro_).


----------



## Gabriel

blasita said:


> Quizás otro caso: _Pago por el seguro cien euros al mes_. Pagar cierta cantidad periódicamente por algo (en este ejemplo, _el seguro_).


Yo pienso que este ejemplo está en la misma categoría que "Pago veinte pesos por la camisa"
Pago por el seguro cien euros al mes = Pago cien euros al mes por el seguro = Pago [lo que doy] por [lo que recibo] (en este caso, el servicio de seguro).
Lo que se me acaba de ocurrir es que no siempre es [lo que recibo], sino más bien el origen del gasto que requiere ser pagado. Por ejemplo:
Pago cien euros al mes por el impuesto inmobiliario (aunque yo aquí diría "de impuesto inmobiliario" o "en concepto de impuesto inmobiliario", que son dos nuevos casos).
¡Pobres los que aprenden español!


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, en mi respuesta cito explícitamente la frase de micafe. El contexto de la OP es otro, obviamente.



_Claro que sí_. When I used the quote feature of the forum software, it dropped the quote that was in your post. I was amplifying your response (and micafe's) with an explanation in English for English-speaking learners. Most of this discussion has been in Spanish, and not all learners can follow in Spanish.


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

Gabriel said:


> "Pagar algo a alguien" puede querer decir tanto darle dinero a alguien como invitar o regalar, no dejar que el otro pague, o pagar en lugar del otro:
> Le pagó la cena al mozo. / He paid the waiter for the dinner.
> Le pagó la entrada al teatro a su novia. / He paid for his girlfriend's ticket.



Thanks for the summary. 

To make the cultural context a little less obvious, let's say that the second sentence reads:_Le pagó la entrada al teatro a su amigo._​
Can you tell from the sentence alone whether "He paid his friend for the ticket" or "He paid for the ticket for his friend"? Or is this one of those sentences that is inherently ambiguous and needs context to be understood properly?


----------



## Gabriel

RicardoElAbogado said:


> Thanks for the summary.
> 
> To make the cultural context a little less obvious, let's say that the second sentence reads:_Le pagó la entrada al teatro a su amigo._​
> Can you tell from the sentence alone whether "He paid his friend for the ticket" or "He paid for the ticket for his friend"? Or is this one of those sentences that is inherently ambiguous and needs context to be understood properly?


No, I can't.

Case 1:
Juan invited Pedro to the theater. He bought and paid the tickets for both of them.
Pedro's mother: ¿Cuánto costó la entrada?
Pedro: No sé. Me la pagó Juan.
Hence, "Juan le pagó la entrada a Pedro".

Case 2:
Pedro bought a ticket to go to the theater, but then he realized that he would not be able to go.
Juan: I'm planing to go to the theater tonight.
Pedro: I have a ticket but I have a problem and I cannot go. Take it. It's yours.
Juan: Thank you but I won't accept is as a present. Here yo have.
So again, "Juan le pagó la entrada a Pedro"

Without context, I can't tell.


----------



## Thomas1

Gabriel said:


> No, I can't.
> 
> Case 1:
> Juan invited Pedro to the theater. He bought and paid the tickets for both of them.
> Pedro's mother: ¿Cuánto costó la entrada?
> Pedro: No sé. Me la pagó Juan.
> Hence, "Juan le pagó la entrada a Pedro".
> 
> Case 2:
> Pedro bought a ticket to go to the theater, but then he realized that he would not be able to go.
> Juan: I'm planing to go to the theater tonight.
> Pedro: I have a ticket but I have a problem and I cannot go. Take it. It's yours.
> Juan: Thank you but I won't accept is as a present. Here yo have.
> So again, "Juan le pagó la entrada a Pedro"
> 
> Without context, I can't tell.


¿Se puede decir (en la primera situación):
Juan pagó la entrada para Pedro.
?


----------



## Gabriel

Poder se puede (ya lo hiciste, ¿no?), y creo que incluso no sería incorrecto, pero no me suena natural.
Lo que sí podrías decir es "Juan pagó la entrada de pedro", y ahí no habría ambigüedad.


----------



## Thomas1

Si, pero yo quería sonar natural, es la razón por la que pregunté. A veces nosotros (los estudiantes) conocemos reglas y podemos construir frases gramaticamente correctas, pero los nativos nunca las utilizarían. 
Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Gabriel

La opción que te di sí es muy natural.


----------



## La Rosita

Muchas gracias por resumir. Es más fácil de entender cuando hay una lista de reglas.


----------



## La Rosita

So, in general, when you are just paying for products or objects, por is not used unless you are describing the exchange of money for the product, right?
Pago la camisa. 
Pago dos pesos.
Pago dos pesos por la camisa.
Se la pago al mesero. (I pay the waiter for it.)


----------



## Gabriel

You got it!


----------



## La Rosita

Thanks so much!!


----------

